# Fanes Enduro oder Liteville 301



## Feintuner (28. Oktober 2013)

Winter/Frühjahr solls was werden

Jeweils mit 170mm BOS Deville Gabel und wenn Fanes dann auch der BOS Kirk-Dämpfer.

Liteville leichter und etwas teurer (Dämpfer schon drin), Fanes wäre da mit Sicherheit was in derselben Liga wie LV ...

Ach ja, mir schwebt XL vor, da meine Schrittlänge 93cm hat bei 183cm und eher langen Armen UND ich einen richtig kurzen Vorbai fahren möchte ohne zu aufrecht zu sitzen 

Jemand hier Erfahrungen mit BEIDEN Rädern???

dank euch

der Hans


----------



## Janf85 (28. Oktober 2013)

601 oder zur Not noch 301. Vom Fanes bin ich geheilt seit ich mit eins gekauft habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin von einem 301 (MK5) auf das Fanes Enduro umgestiegen und hatte beide Räder auch parallel. Das 301 ist jetzt weg.
Zumindest diese Generation 301 konnte man nicht mit dem Fanes vergleichen, die waren zu verschieden. Das Liteville war halt 2KG leichter.

Bezüglich der Größe empfehle ich Dir eine Probefahrt, ich fahre Gr. L bei 1,90m und auch 93cm Schrittlänge mit 60mm Vorbau.

Du kannst auch mal @ollo fragen, der hat reichlich 301 und Fanes Erfahrung.


----------



## Janf85 (28. Oktober 2013)

301 ist halt nicht so runter orientiert....  Daher eher 601 oder Fanes.  Mir ist das Fanes halt zu gebastelt.  Hinterbau nicht wirklich steif, kurze Hebel.  Ne 170er Kurbel an nem xl Rahmen???  Aber ne längere passt schon fast nicht wegen des Hinterbau. Die konus ringe vom Steuersatz aus Plastik...  Billige schrauben mit hoher Toleranz und ab Werk fast ausgenudelt und aus dem Rahmen rausstehend....  Naja also ich bin  geheilt vom Fanes seit ich mir eins gekauft habe ;-) das war eigentlich in meiner Fahrrad Geschichte fast der übelste Fehlgriff  ;-) ....


----------



## fofiman (28. Oktober 2013)

Das kann ich (fast) nachvollziehen. Ich habe eines aus der Signatur Serie, welches bislang wenig Probleme macht. In der Summe aber mehr als das LV in 5 Jahren.
Außerdem missfällt mir zunehmend die Serviceorientierung bei Alutech, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## Janf85 (28. Oktober 2013)

Das mit dem Service hab ich gar ich erwähnt weil es nicht so viel mit dem Rahmen zu tun hat...  Aber da gibt's bei mir auch eher ein ungenügend für alutech. Und es war wirklich keine schwierige Angelegenheit....  Wär auf jedfall total komisch und für mich auch ein No go weshalb ich mich geärgert habe  da überhaupt ein bike für 3k zu kaufen...  Naja jetzt kann ich halt nur noch davon abraten.  Im Gegensatz dazu ist propain  echt empfehlenswert


----------



## fofiman (28. Oktober 2013)

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:
Ich bin mit dem Fanes (meines ist ein Junge) sehr zufrieden und wünsche mir im Moment nichts anderes.
Wenn ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert würden, würde ich es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## Masberg (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Hans,

Wenn du ein bisschen schrauben und basteln magst und du gerne für dein Fahrrad Geld ausgiebst, nimm eine Fanes. Wenn du ein Sorglospaket erwartest, bleib weg! Aber dann wählst du auch das schlechtere Bike.


----------



## Janf85 (28. Oktober 2013)

Gib mehr aus und basteln weniger ;-)


----------



## cosy (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre meine Fanes seit nunmehr 1,5 Jahren und kann eure Kritik absolut nicht nachvollziehen... Ich stand ebenso vor der Entscheidung Lv 301 und der  fanes. Nachdem ich mit beiden  eine Probefahrt gemacht habe, war meine Entscheidung klar   ich empfand die Fanes als agiler und spielerischer. Nach insg ca. 4000km habe ich noch keinerlei Defekte - liegt aber evtl auch an meinem eher geringen Gewicht und/oder meiner Fahrweise...


----------



## Dampfsti (28. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Ne 170er Kurbel an nem xl Rahmen???  Aber ne längere passt schon fast nicht wegen des Hinterbau.  ....



Wo ist da das Problem???
175er Kurbeln funktionieren an der Fanes super...
Man darf halt nur net wie ein Troll durch Wurzelwege trampeln, dann klappts auch ohne Aufsetzer 




Masberg schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> Wenn du ein bisschen schrauben und basteln magst und du gerne für dein Fahrrad Geld ausgiebst, nimm eine Fanes. Wenn du ein Sorglospaket erwartest, bleib weg! Aber dann wählst du auch das schlechtere Bike.



So schauts aus, wobei ich z.b. mit meiner Fanes wesentlich weniger Probleme hatte wie mit jedem anderen Bike vorher (auch von großen namhaften Herstellern, die noch viel mehr für ihre Misthäufen aufrufen).

Liegt vll. auch daran, dass ich ein Rahmenset gekauft und selbst vernünftig zusammengebaut hab.

Nachdem es jetzt die Fanes Enduro 4.0 gibt, sollten die Kinderkrankheiten nun endgültig beseitigt sein.


Aber nenn mir doch dann bitte mal ein "Sorglospaket" das annähernd an die Performance rankommt  und net noch 2000 flocken teuerer ist

Ich finde übrigens den Service von Alutech sehr gut.
Wo hast du bei nem defekten Teil (ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht) ne Lieferzeit quer durch D von nichtmal einem ganzen Tag???
Und den Chef am Rohr wenn du anrufst? 


301 und Fanes Enduro sind meiner Ansicht nach zu verschieden um sie vergleichen zu können.
Eher 601 und Fanes, wobei mir das 601 zu stelzig ist und der Hinterbau mit dem des Fanes m.M. nicht vergleichbar ist.
vll. hatte das 601, dass ich gefahren bin, auch einfach nur ein schlechtes Setup...  

Mich begeistert die Fanes immer noch bei jeder Fahrt (und das schon seit einem Jahr) Ich wüsste kein Fully das mich zur Zeit hinter dem Ofen vorlocken könnte ausser vll ne Fanes AM Pinion für Toureneinsätze 

Ich fahr mit der Fanes alles, von XC/AM Touren über Bikebergsteigen bis zu Bikeparkeinsätzen. 
Nicht weil ich keine anderen Bikes hätte, sondern weil´s mit der Fanes am meisten Spaß macht 

  @ollo wird dir denk ich ein recht detailliertes Bild 301 vs Fanes EN vs Fanes AM abgeben können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Vom Fanes bin ich geheilt seit ich mit eins gekauft habe


Wie oft willst du den Schmarn noch im Forum posten?


----------



## Feintuner (29. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Da werde ich wohl
nicht um die entsprechenden Probefahrten herumkommen.

Möchte ja eh nur das Rahmenset, Teile sind dann größtenteils
vorhanden. 

Grüße
Hans


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2013)

Feintuner schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Da werde ich wohl
> nicht um die entsprechenden Probefahrten herumkommen.
> 
> Möchte ja eh nur das Rahmenset, Teile sind dann größtenteils
> ...


  Hi Hans, und damit hast Du schon alles richtig gemacht! Ruf Jürgen an, lass dich beraten und wenn dir gefällt was du hörst, bestellst du dir ein Bike zur Probefahrt.
Die Kritik von Jan85 in Ehren, aber so ganz richtig liegt er damit nicht: Ja es gab bei der Fanes Probleme, vornehmlich im Bereich der Lagerung bzw. deren Verschraubung/Abdeckung. Dieses Problem ist spätestens mit der Fanes V4 behoben, der gesamte Hinterbau wurde geändert (ein Teil der Änderung ist auch für ältere Versionen nachrüstbar). Eine 175mm Kurbel ist kein Problem welches durch den Rahmen verursacht wird, sondern durch das tiefe Innenlager. Ich fahre immer eine 175er Kurbel und habe mich fahrtechnisch angepasst, so kommt man auch ohne übermäßig Bodenkontakt über Wurzeln, Steine etc.. Ich möchte gar nicht groß auf das Liteville eingehen, das 301 solltest Du aber eher mit der Teibun vergleichen als mit der Fanes.
Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, schreib mir einfach eine PN oder ruf an!
Schönen Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Janf85 (29. Oktober 2013)

Entschuldigung Piefke, ich hatte vergessen mich nicht äußern zu dürfen, wenn es in deinen Augen Schmarn ist, hast du natürlich ein Monopol auf deine Meinungsäußerung.....

Also  tut mir Leid  dass ich es nicht so mag wie ihr.  Ich habs begründet, und nicht einfach nur behauptet.  Ich halt mich hier auch jetzt raus habe meine pflicht getan und ich muss hier auch nicht irgendwen von irgendwas überzeugen das geht mir nämlich am bobbes vorbei. Also es gibt eben Leute die merken Qualitätsunterschiede nicht so, weil sie zu grobmotorisch sind. Das heisst nicht das es keine gibt.

Hab jetzt nochmal editiert, und meinen Erfahrungsbericht wieder rausgenommen.....  soll halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen  ist mir echt egal.


----------



## Masberg (29. Oktober 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Nachdem es jetzt die Fanes Enduro 4.0 gibt, sollten die Kinderkrankheiten nun endgültig beseitigt sein.
> 
> Aber nenn mir doch dann bitte mal ein "Sorglospaket" das annähernd an die Performance rankommt  und net noch 2000 flocken teuerer ist



oh... wenn du mich so fragst... das hier ist nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung mindestens gleichwertig sowohl preislich als auch von der Performance.  Im Punkt Zuverlässigkeit hoffe ich, das Jürgen mit der V4 die Lücke schliessen kann. Sich 4 Versionen Zeit zulassen, um Kinderkrankheiten auszumerzen ist IMHO nicht so ganz in Ordnung; ich hegte mit der V3 bereits diese Hoffnung.













Dampfsti schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens den Service von Alutech sehr gut.
> Wo hast du bei nem defekten Teil (ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht) ne Lieferzeit quer durch D von nichtmal einem ganzen Tag???
> Und den Chef am Rohr wenn du anrufst?



Da kann ich grundsätzlich nicht widersprechen; aber manchmal - glaube ich - hängt es eben stark von der jeweiligen Tagesform ab.

aber nochmal zum TE: Ich denke ein 301 mit einer Fanes zu vergleichen macht nur bedingt Sinn; Die beiden Bikes haben unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte, wenngleich man mit beiden das gleiche anstellen kann. Allein der Gewichtsunterschied sollte dir schon zeigen, dass du dir über deinen Schwerpunkt Gedanken machen solltest.


----------



## ollo (29. Oktober 2013)

fofiman schrieb:


> .......
> Du kannst auch mal @ollo fragen, der hat reichlich 301 und Fanes Erfahrung.




ja das hat er und mit dem 901 auch..... alles tolle Räder, wenn sie zur Person und seinen vor lieben und Anatomie passen. und ...... was nützt mir ein 301 wo die Lager 30000 km halten, eine Fanes Allmountain 1.0 sich aber besser fahren lässt oder ein Bocksteifer 901 Hinterbau vorhanden ist, ich mich dafür aber den Berg wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein hochöckern muß, da nehme ich doch den leicht flexenden Hinterbau* der Enduro in kauf und hab auch noch beim Bergauffahren Spaß (alles nur meine Subjektive Meinung)   

Und beim Recherchieren welches Bike nun das bessere ist, liest man von Menschen die haben Pech mit Ihren Rädern und es gibt welche die haben Glück, die Chancen stehen immer 50/50 ............ und wenn ich die beschissenen 50% erwischt habe, liegt es nicht nur immer an dem Hersteller in wieweit die beschissenen 50% auch die selbigen bleiben 

*der Flext auch nicht mehr mit den neuen Streben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wandango (29. Oktober 2013)

Die ganze Lobhudelei auf die Fanes was das Fahrverhalten betrifft unterschreibe ich voll und ganz. Ich mag meins wirklich (V3). 

Aber das mit den Kinderkrankheiten hat genervt und nervt immer noch. Angefangen mit einem bereits ab Werk kaputt eingebauten Gleitlager, was mich viele Nerven im Urlaub gekostet hat, über das Einschicken des Hinterbaus, bis hin zum Knacken und Knarzen des frisch zusammengebauten Horstlinks nach wenigen Abfahrtskilometern. Nun ist alles wieder zusammen und ich befürchte, dass die Lager bald den Geist aufgeben, da diese sich schon etwas rauh angefühlt haben...ich da aber auch nicht noch Bock drauf hatte diese zu tauschen.
Ach ja, das Schaltauge welches nach einigen Sprüngen ausgenudelt war und das Schaltwerk hat durchrutschen lassen sowie die schnell ausgenudelten Horstlink-Aluschrauben hab ich ja fast schon vergessen. 

Support von Jürgen natürlich immer top und superschnell, da kann man nicht meckern. Mag sein, dass das mit der V4 nun alles behoben ist. Mit der V3 muss man aber wirklich Spaß am Schrauben haben....und ich fahre nunmal lieber und will nicht nach jeder Ausfahrt alles checken müssen ob es nicht schon wieder wo knarzt.


----------



## JpunktF (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich sag mal, Fanes EN und 301 ist Apfel und Birne...

Wenn, dann 601 und Fanes EN.

Zur Qualitätsanmutung, wenn man ein Fanes V2 und ein V3 anschaut, dann hat sich da im Detail schon viel Richtung positiv verschoben.
Das stimmt schon, die ersten Fanes hatten schon einige sehr billige Schräubchen dran, auch die Zughüllen waren zB very cheap...

Ein LV ist natürlich von der Verarbeitungsqualität schon state of the art, aber die jetzigen Alutechs eben auch nicht so schlecht.

Und ganz ehrlich, die Fanes ist schon das fahragile robuste DoItAll-Bike, ich würd`s nicht gegen ein LV tauschen wollen...


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Oktober 2013)

Ohne eine Wertung vor zu nehmen....ich finds gut, dass die Fanes gg das LV als Alternative verglichen wird...


----------



## trailproof (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

es besteht, wie die anderen hier schon angemerkt haben, ein beträchtlicher Unterschied zwischen LV 301 und Fanes.

Ich persönlich war im Frühjahr in deiner Situation und habe zwischen LV 601, Fanes, Last Herb und Propain hin und her überlegt. Probefahrt hier im Süden Österreichs sehr schwer... Eigentlich hat mich dann das extrem nette und positive Telefonat mit Jürgen überzeugt. Da rufst an und es heißt: "Einen Moment, er schweißt grad was." Schon mal sehr vielversprechend wenns der Chef selbst macht.

LV war mir dann insgesamt zu teuer. Als Komplettbike kommst (auch bei mir direkt über den Österreich Importeur) fast nicht unter 5000,- weg, und das ist in meinen Augen zu viel für ein Bike. Verarbeitung, Qualität, etc. bei LV natürlich super, aber wenns dich mal hinlegt weinst wegen jedem Kratzer...


----------



## jammerlappen (6. November 2013)

Hey, wir haben hier beides im Wohnzimmer stehen (ok, de Fanes ist gerade beim Jürgen zum Lagertausch  ) und ich denke, dass beide Räder vergleichbar sind, was den Einsatzbereich angeht. Wir machen mit beiden Bikes alles: Bikepark, Endurotouren und auch  immer wieder mal 20km zum "Berg" und 20km zurück. 
Was hier aber nie passiert ist, dass sich einer "zun Spaß" das Rad des anderen nimmt. Zu unterschiedliche sind die Charaktere. Ich liebe mein agiles 301 - sie liebt de Fanes über alle Maßen, weil sie damit einfach reinhalten kann. 
Mir gefällt L & S ganz einfach - sie findet Alutech, den Jürgen und seine Philosophie super! 
Kurzum: selber fahren


----------



## Daseca (21. Februar 2014)

wie schon geschrieben wurde, würde ich auch eher das 601 mit dem fanes vergleichen....das 301 ist eher ein straffes Enduro - all mountain. 

hat schon einmal jemand das fanes mit dem 601 verglichen und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Februar 2014)

301 gehabt MK7 und 8, 130/50mm beim Mk7 und 160 bei MK8, alles nicht so plüsch wie das Fanes.
Leicht aufgebaut bleibt die Fanes immer noch ein Halt-Druff Bügeleisen und macht schon alles das dem Fahrer nichts passiert.

Meins muss nur mal von den 14,4kg runter, aber es ist halt noch ein V2, ob ich auf Teibun gehe oder nochmal eine schwarze V4 enduro mit Monarch als Rahmenset ordere,muss ich mal sehen.

Probleme Fanes: Soweit keine,seit 2012 im Einsatz. LV..naja das Rohrmaterial ist halt dünn, wenn sich mal ein Ast zwischen Kurbel und Unterrohr schlängelt verewigt der sich da,mir leider mit dem 7er damals passiert.


----------



## RolandMC (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte einen Fanes Signatur Rahmen, 301 MK10 aktuell ein 601MK3. Das Fanes war ein gutes Bike mit super Hinterbau und moderner Geometrie. Das 301 war mir zu All Mountain, der Hinterbau gefiel mir nicht. Dafür war es perfekt verarbeitet, kein knarzen und quietschen. Das 601 ist ein tolles Bike für bergauf und bergab. Es liegt satt auf dem Trail, man sitzt im Bike. Durch die zahlreichen Geometrieänderungen kann man es perfekt auf seine jeweiligen Vorlieben einstellen. Nachteil, der Rahmen ist teuer.
Ichwürde auch Fanes und 601 vergleichen. Das 601 ist teuer aber perfekt durchdacht und verarbeitet. Das Fanes war vom Fahrverhalten und Geometrie auch sehr gut. Nun das aber, es war eine Knarzkiste nur still wenn man es dauernd zerlegte und abschmierte. Der Hinterbau war saumäßig verarbeitet, ein Lager war so locker das ich eine Beilagscheibe einbauen musste und das Lager eingeklebt habe.
Beim V3 war das knarzen bei zwei Bekannten von mir immer noch da, wie es jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Wildsaureiter (17. März 2014)

Habe ein Fanes 2013 mit Carbon Kettenstrebe ,ein Liteville 301 MK10 und auch ein Sennes.
Ich muß Roland zustimmen das Fanes ist ein super Bike.
Nur ist das Liteville viel besser verarbeitet, aber leider von den Fahreigenschaften lang nicht so gut wie das Fanes.
Habe jetzt das Fanes verkauft.
Das Liteville hat in der Kombination 29"vorne / 27,5" hinten auch seine Vorteile.
Aber leider nicht diesen Super Hinterbau vom Fanes (der klebt förmlich am Boden)
Auch sind die Klettereigenschaften vom Fanes besser.
Würde es ein Rad mit der Qualität von Liteville und den Fahreigenschaften vom Fanes geben, ich würde es kaufen.
evt. Rotwild E1 ?


----------



## RolandMC (18. März 2014)

Probier mal das 601 MK3, satter Hinterbau, sehr gute LV typische Verarbeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

